# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Ψαχνω για μωρο παπαγαλο

## demis

Τοσα χρονια ψαχνω ενα μωρακι μπατζακι η κοκατιλ να το μεγαλωσω εγω αλλα δεν εχω βρει τιποτα, εχω χρονο κ τα προσωντα να το κανω διοτι εχω μεγαλωσει περιστερια κ καναρινια απο την πρωτη μερα της ζωης τους οποτε δεν νομιζω να χει και μεγαλη διαφορα ενα μωρο παπαγαλακι. Επισεις δε θα με χαλουσε το μικρο να ειναι κ ενα δυο μηνων ισως κ περισσοτερο αν ειναι ηρεμο, κ θελω αν ξερει κανενας για κανενα μπατζυ μωρο πολυ θα το ηθελα η κανενα κοκατιλακι. Εγω εχω 2 αγαποπουλα κ πολλοι απο εδω ξερουν την ποιοτητα ζωης που τους προσφερω, αν ξερεται κ κανενα εκτροφειο η κανεναν γνωστο σας που δινει πειτε μου. Ειμαι απο ξανθη αλλα αν ειναι μικρο το πουλι δεν θα χει προβλημα με τη μεταφορα. Μου αρεσουν καπως περισσοτερο τα μπατζακια, δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρω απο κανενα πετσοπ αλλα δε νυπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχει εστω το scaly face. Eιναι η εποχη που τωρα υπαρχουν μωρα οποτε αν δεν βρω κ τωρα αυτο που ψαχνω θα το παρω αποφαση πως η μοιρα μου δεν το θελει να εχω παπαγαλο για συντροφια κ χαδια! οποτε παραιτουμε να αναζηταω κατι που δεν μ αξιζει λογω της μοιρας, ολοι βρισκουν αυτο που ψαχνουν ακομα κ αν ειναι σπανιο ειδος! Εγω μια φορα βρηκα το παπαγαλακι της ζωης μου κ σε 2 μηνες πεθανε επειδη το πηρα απο πετσοπ, δεν αντεχω αλλο.

----------


## Asmodeus

Ψυχραιμια φιλε , αν ψαξεις σωστα θα βρεις καλα παπαγαλακια. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις καλα μπατζι ,κοιτα σε αγγελειες και αν δεν εχεις τυχη πηγενε σε ενα πετ-σοπ και προσεξε τι πουλι θα παρεις. Θελει να το παρατηρησεις μερικες ημερες . (Μονο αν δεν υπαρχει εκτροφεας στην  περιοχη σου εστω και χομπιστας).

----------


## demis

Το κακο ειναι οτι μπορει οταν παω να το αγορασω απο το πετσοπ θα φενεται τελειο και οταν το παρεις μετα απο μια ευδομαδα αρχιζεις κ βλεπεις πως τα παπαγαλακι που πηρες ειναι αρωστο.  Οχι εδω στην Ξανθη οσο κ να ψαξεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρεις καλο απο πετσοπ, ετσι που την εχω πατησει τοσες φορες κ τοσο ασχημα δε γινεται να τα ξανα εμπιστευτω.

----------


## Asmodeus

Εκτροφεις κοντα στη περιοχη σου δεν υπαρχουν(Εστω και χομπιστες)?

----------


## demis

Μακαρι να υπηρχε κατι εδω, ειμαι καταδικασμενος.

----------


## marlene

Θέμη μου, νιώθω αυτό το "είμαι καταδικασμένος" λίγο υπερβολικό... Εγώ προτιμώ να θυμάμαι πως είσαι ένα παιδί πολύ τρυφερό κ υπεύθυνο με τα πλάσματα που φροντίζει. 
Ως τέτοιο, αργά ή γρήγορα, όλο κ κάποιος χομπίστας θα σε εμπιστευτεί για να υιοθετήσεις παπαγαλάκι από τη γέννα του, γιατί πολύ απλά θα ήσουν πολύ καλός γονιός! =) 
Θα σου πρότεινα λοιπόν να σβήσεις αυτό το "Είμαι καταδικασμένος" από τη διάθεσή σου κ να βάλεις στη θέση του το "είμαι αισιόδοξος κ επίμονος!"  
Ανανέωνε την αγγελία σου σε κάθε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο κ είμαι βέβαιη πως το παπαγαλάκι που ποθείς δεν θα αργήσει να έρθει...!

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια! Η αληθεια ειναι πως πιστευω πως αυτη τη φορα θα βρω μικρο γιατι δεν θα το αφησω ετσι θα ψαξω παντου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι κοντά σου όλο και κάποιος θα έχει μωρό να σου δώσει. :Anim 26:

----------


## demis

Ναι το καλο ειναι πως ειμαι κοντα στη θεσσαλονικη οποτε υπαρχουν πολλες πιθανοτητες να βρεθει μικρο απο εκει. Κ εχουμε κ πολλα μελη απο θεσσαλονικη!

----------


## Asmodeus

Στη Θεσσαλονικη φιλε θα μπορεσεις να βρεις μωρο μπατζι και απο εκτροφεις και επαγκελματιες και χομπιστες σιγουρα.

----------


## demis

Μακαρι να βρω ενα μωρακι κ τι στον κοσμο

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα τα καταφέρεις . Ψάξε στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπως υπόθηκε παραπάνω και σίγουρα θα βρείς αυτό που ψάχνεις .

----------


## demis

Ξεχασα να πω πως θα το εχω σε μεγαλο κλουβι κ θα πεταει καθε μερα μεσα στο σπιτι. Και ο σκοπος μου ειναι να το εχω για παρεα να το εκπαιδευσω και να καλοπαιρναμε μαζι! Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε το μπατζακι μου τον Τακο που το ειχα απο μωρακι κ οταν ξεψυχουσε στα χερια μου (επειδη το ειχα παρει με ενα σορο αρωστιες απο πετσοπ κ δεν μπορεσα να τον σοσσω) Τον ρωτουσα που πας αγορι μου γιατι φευγεις γιατι μ αφηνεις? κ αυτο εβγαλε μια κραυγη που δεν θα την ξεχασω ποτε σαν να εκλαιγε.. Μακαρι να ξαναδεθω τοσο πολυ ενα παπαγαλακι κ να δεθει κ αυτο τοσο μαζι μου!

----------


## chrissa

Καλησπέρα Demis! Αν ήθελες θα μπορούσα να σου χαρίσω ένα από τα δικά μου μωράκια budgie! Είναι τέσσερα και όλα γαλάζια-τιρκουάζ. Το δεύτερο μόλις σήμερα βγήκε από τη φωλιά και αναμένω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες και τα άλλα δύο. Είναι πολύ ήρεμα και όμορφα! Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι θα χαρώ πολύ να μεγαλώσεις ένα από τα μικρά μου.

----------


## demis

Χρυσα θα ηθελα πολυ ενα μικρο αν μπορουσες να μου κρατησεις ενα μεχρι τελη Μαιου  γιατι τωρα αρχιζουν οι εξετασεις μου στη σχολη κ αν τγο παρω τωρα θα ξετρελαθω κ δε θα μπορεσω να διαβασω τιποτα.

----------


## chrissa

Φυσικά Θέμη, κανένα πρόβλημα! Μάλιστα αύριο θα ανεβάσω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες τους για να τα δεις... τώρα κοιμούνται :-) 
Καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις σου... θα σου κάνω αίτημα φιλίας και μόλις τελειώσεις στείλε μου μήνυμα να κανονίσουμε τις λεπτομέρεις

----------


## demis

Οκ σε ευχαριστω βαλε φωτο αυριο κ θελω να μου περιγραψεις ποιο απο τα 4 ειναι το πιο παιχνιδιαρικο κ το πιο χαδιαρικο γιατι το σιγουρο ειναι πως και τα 4 θα ειναι κουκλακια.

----------


## demis

Παιδια εισται το γουρι μου. Αντε με το καλο να ερθουν οι μερες, κλουβι εχω κ μαλιστα μεγαλο! ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος αλλα εχω κ πολυ αγχος, το οποιο θα με ακολουθει μεχρι να φτασει το μικρο στα χερια μου.

----------


## vagelis76

Συγκεντρώσου να γράψεις καλά στις εξετάσεις....(να γλυτώσεις και τη μουρμούρα...) και με το καλό να το δεχτείς!!!!!!
Μπράβο στη Χρύσα που θα στο εμπιστευθεί!!!!!

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τη χρυσα που θα μου το εμπιστευτει! Κ επισεις ευχαριστω πολυ το φορουμ που χαρη σ αυτο θα μπορεσω να γινω μπαμπας.

----------


## demis

Παιδια ειμαι δεκτος και σε αλλες προτασεις γιατι η Χρυσα απο τοτε δεν εδωσε καποιο συμαδι οποτε συνεχιζω κ ψαχνω σε περιπτωση που δε πραγματοποιηθει το ονειρο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θεμη...μη βιαζεσαι...
με το που τελιωσεις τις εξετασεις και θα εισαι οκ ξαναγραψε και πες ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ,ετσι θα ειναι καλητερα...ηδη πιστευω τα παιδια που εχουν ζευγαρια μπατζι θα σε εχουν υποψην...

----------


## demis

Ναι εννοειται πως δε βιαζομαι (ισα ισα τωρα δεν γινεται κ ολας) απλα επειδη ξερω πως ειμαι λιγο ατυχος σε αυτα τα θεματα τους υπενθυμιζω να με χουν στα υποψιν.

----------


## vagelis76

Απλή κίνηση...στέλνεις πμ στη Χρύσσα, που ήταν πρόθυμη να σου δώσει πουλάκι,με το τηλέφωνό σου και της ζητάς να μιλήσετε όταν μπορέσει.
Αυτό έπρεπε να το έχεις κάνει ήδη από τη πρώτη στιγμή Θέμη.

----------


## demis

Δεν το ειχα κανει γιατι μου ειχε πει πως θα μπει τη νεπομενη μερα για ν βαλει φωτογραφιες, κ ετσι λεω αφου δεν προλαβα σημερα θα της το δωσω αυριο. Τελος παντων ας μη τη μελεταμε την κοπελα ετσι κ αλλιως δεν μπαινει συχνα οποτε μπορει να μπει 3 ιουνιου π της ειπα οτι τελειωνω τις εξετασεις.

----------


## Asmodeus

Θεμιστοκλη κανε υπομονη και μη βιαζεσαι , το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει , θα το βρεις τον μπομπιρα που θες!

----------


## demis

Οχι φετος ειμαι αποφασισμενος θα κινησω γη κ ουρανο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια το θεμα μπορει να κλειδωθει. Ειμαι παλι σε επικοινωνια με τη Χρυσα κ +φωνησαμε να μου κρατησει το μωρακι που μου εχει ξεχωρισει το πιο ηρεμο κ παιχνιδιαρικο κ μου το εχει κανει κρατηση μεχρι να το παρω στα χερια μου !!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είδα το ποστ σου και πριν ανοίξω σκέφτηκα έχε χάρη να βρήκε.Μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οο

----------


## vagelis76

Άντε με το καλό να έρθει στα χέρια-αγκαλιά σου!!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Θεμη με το καλο να υποδεχτεις τον φιλαρακο σου

----------

